# My cell phone is breaking up



## rogelio

What are a few of the most common ways to say "My phone is breaking up" or "My cell phone is breaking up"?  
Yo sé que pudiera decir “Mi celular se esta quebrando”, pero no sé si esa sería literalmente “quebrando”.  ¿Hay otra manera de decirlo?  Gracias


----------



## diegodbs

rogelio said:
			
		

> What are a few of the most common ways to say "My phone is breaking up" or "My cell phone is breaking up"?
> Yo sé que pudiera decir “Mi celular se esta quebrando”, pero no sé si esa sería literalmente “quebrando”. ¿Hay otra manera de decirlo? Gracias


 
En España, "mi móvil se está estropeando"/"mi móvil está fallando"


----------



## Talant

Hi

Mi teléfono se está estropeando
Mi móvil se está rompiendo

Other sentences, far less common
Mi móvil se cae a pedazos
Mi móvil se está descuajeringando


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México "mi ¡'#!@!!! celular se está ?=/%&$#"!!!   Ya saben que el mexicano promedio utiliza 6 palabras altionantes por cada 10 que dice (ja no es cierto)
La versión seria
"mi celular se está *descomponiendo" *
Saludos


----------



## rel

Talant said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Mi teléfono se está estropeando
> Mi móvil se está rompiendo
> 
> Other sentences, far less common
> Mi móvil se cae a pedazos
> Mi móvil se está descuajeringando


Hola, pero "breaking up" en este contexto no se refiere a que el móvil se esté estropeando, cayendo a pedazos, etc.. sino que *el sonido* va mal durante una llamada... ¿cómo se diría eso? Gracias.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno... no se si sea correcto, pero cuando estás con dificultades con el sonido del celular en la llamada decimos simplemente:
"no puedo escucharte bien, no hay buena _*recepcion"*_
Saludos


----------



## Terry Mount

Aunque no tengo celular, creo que es cuando el aparato no está recibiendo bien el señal del satélite. En la mayoría de los casos es cuando uno de los móviles ha llegado a una zona (geográfica) de recepción tenue (o sea, mala).

Creo que podemos decir "¡Qué mala onda!"


----------



## diegodbs

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> Aunque no tengo celular, creo que es cuando el aparato no está recibiendo bien el señal del satélite. En la mayoría de los casos es cuando uno de los móviles ha llegado a una zona (geográfica) de recepción tenue (o sea, mala).


 
Pues entonces es "no tengo cobertura", "mi móvil no tiene cobertura"


----------



## Terry Mount

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Pues entonces es "no tengo cobertura", "mi móvil no tiene cobertura"


 
Gracias, Diego.  Siempre llegas cuando más te necesitamos!


----------



## rel

¿Pero no hay un verbo que se pueda usar para decir "breaking up" en este contexto? ...creo que eso es lo que buscaba rogelio.


----------



## gian_eagle

podria ser

"mi celular se está malogrando/ se está echando a perder"


----------



## diegodbs

rel said:
			
		

> ¿Pero no hay un verbo que se pueda usar para decir "breaking up" en este contexto? ...creo que eso es lo que buscaba rogelio.


 
Se podría decir "me falla el móvil" "me está fallando el móvil", pero yo creo que nadie dice eso. Todo el mundo dice "no tengo cobertura/me estoy quedando sin cobertura/etc."


----------



## gian_eagle

o sino también

"mi celular ya no es el de antes".


----------



## gian_eagle

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Se podría decir "me falla el móvil" "me está fallando el móvil", pero yo creo que nadie dice eso. Todo el mundo dice "no tengo cobertura/me estoy quedando sin cobertura/etc."


 
podría ser... pero

también se usa cuando el celular ya no funciona bien, claro, un ejemplo es que el alcance de la antena pierda señal, pero tambien que las teclas no marquen bien, que la pantalla no se vea bien, la batería esté desgastada, que una parte de equipo esté maltratada... etc. por lo general ahora los celulares no duran mucho, y hay que estar comprando equipos constantemente.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> o sino también
> 
> "mi celular ya no es el de antes".


 
Mmmmm creo que no va esta frase en el contexto... podría ser confusa con que el celular es uno distinto/nuevo al anterior....

Va mejor con lo que dice Diego de "cobertura" en España o señal/recepción en México

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## gian_eagle

como te digo... depende del contexto, depende de qué parte del equipo (celular) esté mal o haya sufrido un desperfecto.


----------



## rel

Dices "my phone is breaking up" cuando el sonido *se corta *durante una llamada... <<<creo que eso el lo que buscaba rogelio, realmente no tiene nada que ver con el aparato estropeándose, etc...


----------



## gian_eagle

rel said:
			
		

> Dices "my phone is breaking up" cuando el sonido *se corta *durante una llamada... <<<creo que eso el lo que buscaba rogelio, realmente no tiene nada que ver con el aparato estropeándose, etc...


 
te refieres a cuando hay mucha estática, se corta el sonido del oyente a cada rato, se pierde la señal, etc?


----------



## Terry Mount

Sí, "My cell is breaking up" no se refiere a la condición del aparato sino que quiere decir que la recepción no está nada buena. No recibe señal o la recibe mal...de manera que la persona cuyo celular está "breaking up" no puede entender lo que está diciendo la otra persona. Es una falla de comunicación (o de recepción). Así que las surgerencias de cobertura y recepción me parecen excelentes.

Sí, es cuando hay parásitos en tu celular!!!


----------



## FmhR

Forget ALL of the above:

Just say: "La comunicacion se esta interrumpiendo"


----------



## rel

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> te refieres a cuando hay mucha estática, se corta el sonido del oyente a cada rato, se pierde la señal, etc?


Hola, sí me refiero exactamente a eso...


----------



## gian_eagle

okas dokas, Rel. espero que en general alguna de las respuestas le haya ayudado a Rogelio.


----------



## rel

FmhR said:
			
		

> Forget ALL of the above:
> 
> Just say: "La comunicacion se esta interrumpiendo"


Eso es lo que quiere decir, sí. ¿Se podría decir también simplemente "el sonido se corta?"


----------



## FmhR

Si, tambien.


----------



## rel

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> okas dokas, Rel. espero que en general alguna de las respuestas le haya ayudado a Rogelio.


Hola gian_eagle, la verdad es que aunque también sería posible decir "my phone is breaking up" con el sentido de "mi móvil/celular se está estropeando, etc", no es muy probable que uses esa expresión para decirlo... más bien algo así como: "my phone is falling apart / falling to pieces, etc".
Saludos


----------



## gian_eagle

comprendido, gracias por la acotación, Rel!


----------



## Mita

Yo diría "no te oigo bien", "no se oye/escucha bien", "se escucha cortado/mal" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Red Frog

In Spain at least it's as diegodbs says: 'estoy/estás/el móvil está fuera de cobertura', o 'no te oigo bien' as Mita says. I've think I've been in Spain too long and the first thing that comes to mind in English when that happens to me is: "I've got no coverage"...this gets some strange looks from family and friends back in the UK who all say "you're/it's breaking up" when in the same situation...!
('Breaking up' to me sounds rather dramatic, like something out of the 'Six Million Dollar Man'!!)


----------



## Rgoodfellow

Hola. 

De acuerdo a lo de la cobertura, pero en Madrid al menos se usa mucho la expresión "se va a cortar" (la línea o la comunicación) o a veces "se me cae la línea". Siempre referido a la línea, no al teléfono.

Saludos.


----------



## gian_eagle

Rgoodfellow said:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> De acuerdo a lo de la cobertura, pero en Madrid al menos se usa mucho la expresión "se va a cortar" (la línea o la comunicación) o a veces "se me cae la línea". Siempre referido a la línea, no al teléfono.
> 
> Saludos.


 
eso no es más para la línea telefónica del servicio de internet?


----------



## Rgoodfellow

En general es sobre todo para la linea de internet, pero he oido a gente emplearlo tambien para la línea del móvil. No mucho, la verdad.


----------



## Víctor Fernández

creo que puedes decir que tienes interferencia en la señal o que tienes ruidos en tu linea.


----------



## Terry Mount

Red Frog said:
			
		

> In Spain at least it's as diegodbs says: 'estoy/estás/el móvil está fuera de cobertura', o 'no te oigo bien' as Mita says. I've think I've been in Spain too long and the first thing that comes to mind in English when that happens to me is: "I've got no coverage"...this gets some strange looks from family and friends back in the UK who all say "you're/it's breaking up" when in the same situation...!
> ('Breaking up' to me sounds rather dramatic, like something out of the 'Six Million Dollar Man'!!)


 
Haha! Aquí "I've got no coverage" se entendería como "Ya no tengo seguro (insurance)." (insurance coverage)


----------



## Christian

The cell phone signal "Breaking up" is dramatic! And a miserable fact of life, even in big-city Los Angeles (where a land line is 100 percent reliable).

En el carro: Hello? Hello? $#**&^%$)!! Are you there? 

So these many translations seem very mild. Excuse me, but my signal is deteriorating? So sorry, but I have lost reception?

There must be a more colorful and evocative phrase, no? 

Or perhaps cell phones just work better in Spain.


----------



## srsh

mejor que diga "llámame de nuevo"


----------



## Terry Mount

"Hey, I'm losing you! I'm losing the signal!"  (Supply your own expletives!)


----------



## silvia barbero

En España se diría "Mi móvil está en las últimas", es decir, que se está estropeando, que está dando problemas y que hay que cambiarlo por otro. No es que haya problema de recepción, sino que el propio aparato está mal.


----------



## riglos

En Argentina:

"Mi celular no tiene señal" / "No tengo señal acá"

Mara.


----------



## Christian

Pero Silvia, cuando tiempos estan los celulares estropeado?

Por aqui, es siempre el reception. Se manujar nada mas que tres miles, de repente el celular no funciona!

Es possible in paises de Europa or America Latina, el problema mas comun es la machina or la batteria? No el recepcion?

Gracias
Christian


----------



## ampurdan

No sé lo colorful que es esta expresión pero yo digo

"Mi móvil es una p*ta m**rda" y luego puedo especificar la causa: "se me agota la batería muy rápido", "tiene menos cobertura que el resto", "se oye entrecortado", "quien habla conmigo se oye repetido" etc.


----------



## Red Frog

Rgoodfellow said:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> De acuerdo a lo de la cobertura, pero en Madrid al menos se usa mucho la expresión "se va a cortar" (la línea o la comunicación) o a veces "se me cae la línea". Siempre referido a la línea, no al teléfono.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Esto también lo he oído yo para los móviles. Y también 'te pierdo', 'se entrecorta', aunque no sé realmente hasta qué punto se usan estas expresiones.

Por otro lado, ya lo ha dicho rel un par de veces arriba y lo vuelvo a repetir yo: cuando un anglosajón (al menos uno de UK) dice 'you're/it's breaking up', está hablando de la calidad de la llamada (señal, recepción, sonido), NO del teléfono móvil en sí!!!  Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con rel que para hablar del mal estado del aparato diríamos "my mobile's falling apart/to pieces/to bits".


----------



## ElenaofTroy

FmhR said:
			
		

> Forget ALL of the above:
> 
> Just say: "La comunicacion se esta interrumpiendo"



I agree! 

or you can say:

"La recepción está fallando"


----------



## gisele73

Hola,

Sì, yo diría "se está cortando", o "se va cortar", "o se escucha/oye entrecortado". Eso de "caerse la línea" no lo usamos cuando hablamos de celulares, al menos en mi país.

Saludos a todos


----------



## sober

I think you can use "breaking up" with any kind of telephone not just cell phones, right? I heard often the expression "you´re breaking up" which I think could be translated as "te oigo entrecortado" or "se corta/se está cortando la voz". I think FmhR's answer is good too.


----------



## Terry Mount

sober said:
			
		

> I think you can use "breaking up" with any kind of telephone not just cell phones, right? I heard often the expression "you´re breaking up" which I think could be translated as "te oigo entrecortado" or "se corta/se está cortando la voz". I think FmhR's answer is good too.


 
Hola a todos los foreros-foneros!

Well, I would never say "breaking up" about a groundline connection phone.

I have always said: "We have a bad connection. Hang up and I'll call you back."

I believe "breaking up" is used because the voice signal you are hearing is giving "broken results"; you hear "pedacitos" of what the person says but there are so many "breaks" that you can't understand him/her well or at all. With the regular phones, it's usually a question of background noise (such as static) or an extremely low volume.

So with cell phone: "Oops! We're breaking up!" or "My cell phone is breaking up."

With regular phone: "Oops! We have a bad connection!"


----------



## ampurdan

Entonces, creo que lo más adecuado es decir "te oigo entrecortado". Es lo que digo yo en esa situación (aparte de los eventuales tacos).


----------



## Terry Mount

Esto me recuerda otras expresiones:  "Damn, you're cutting out!" 

"Oh no! You're fading out!"


----------



## ampurdan

"You're fading out"? As if the one who's talking to you was someone in a movie? "Cut out"? As if he or she was a light? It's funny.
What about "faltering"?


----------



## Terry Mount

Nope, the voice is fading ... getting weaker and weaker.


----------



## ampurdan

Ah! Ok, but that was not what I meant. I want to refer to those moments when you only hear half what the other person says to you. You hear like:

"I'm going to (cut) with some friends of (cut) and then we (cut) to the cinema. (cut) is a movie that (cut)..."


----------



## alebgue

Hola soy nuevo en el forum!
Acabo de ver este post y creo que la respuesta correcta, al menos como se diria en la parte Norte de Mexico, seria "Mi telefono se esta cortando" o "Se esta cortando la señal" osease que el verbo en español para _breaking up_ (refiriendose a señales de comunicacion, eg Telefono, radio, television, etc) es _cortando.  _


----------



## gisele73

alebgue said:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo en el forum!
> Acabo de ver este post y creo que la respuesta correcta al meno como se diria en la parte Norte de Mexico seria "Mi telefono se esta cortando" "Se esta cortando la señal"


 
Hola y bienvenido al forum!

Parece que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo en que se dice "cortando" o "entrecortado", dependiendo de la oración.

Saludos 

Gisele.


----------



## silvia barbero

Hola Christian, como pides que te corrija, ahí va mi pequeña ayuda.
Cuando un móvil está en las últimas es porque el teléfono es ya viejo o porque tiene problemas, ya sea porque se ha caído o porque le ha entrado agua, por ejemplo. La forma de preguntar correcta en español entonces sería: "¿Cuánto dura un móvil?" y la palabra "reception" no la usamos, para ella tenemos "señal". 
"Machina" podrías traducirla por "aparato".
Espero que te ayuden las correcciones.
Saludos desde el sur de España.


----------



## franmadrid

También puedes decir: "...se me corta!..." (la comunicacion, la llamada....)


----------



## kitus

yo diria "me estoy quedando sin cobertura"

saludos

/kitus


----------



## cfield77

Yo buscaba información para una expresión y me han dado mucho material para "Dude, you image is breaking up!". Me divertí mucho con los mensajes sobre "breaking up". En nuestra parte del mundo decimos mucho "se echa a perder" o "se cortó" y "mi celular se descompuso".  De todos los mensajes creo que el más coloquial sería, "¡Vato, estás descomponiendo!" o quizás "estás decomponiéndote" para algo más animado como el slang (modismo) de "total meltdown".  ¡Gracias a todos!


----------

